# Black or White One X?



## nonextstop (Jul 13, 2011)

Im buying an HTC One X in the new few weeks, and I was wondering if I should get the black or white one. I heard there were issues with the white model and wearing jeans. If you have the black, do you like it?


----------



## Eroticus (Jul 7, 2012)

White looks better ;D but in Israel it's over priced by 200ILS (50$)

So ... i have the black model now  and It's awesome


----------



## trixnix (May 21, 2012)

Any of the two.

- Tapatalked!


----------



## Eigizts (Sep 12, 2012)

I like the black of mine.it's look nice.

Sent from my EiXtreme One-X using RootzWiki


----------



## malte41 (Oct 27, 2012)

I bought mine in white...all previous phones were black or silver. 
Recently I bought an original black housing. Without any screws I can switch cases within a minute


----------

